# This site "bleeped" at AVS



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure that this is old news, but I tried to put the name of this site in a post on AVSForum and it was "bleeped" with ***********. Guess this is some type of feud??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what the issue is but I did notice it for the first time the other day. Post #730 in the DIY Gallery thread is where I saw it.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=646455&page=25


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as I know there is no feud going on. Maybe they think there is. :huh:

I PM'd Alan at AVS to find out what is going on, out of curiosity, but we will keep chugging right along whether we are bleeped or not at AVS. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Apparently someone is spamming our links at AVS.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it one moderator or the whole site? Here is the thread where I noticed it this morning when I posted:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1134552


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like the whole site. I just tried and it does block out the name of this site!! 

Matt


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If this is intentional, my opinion of AVS just dropped off the cliff. I have been a member for several years and have bought gear from them.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I decided to email AVS and inquire as to the blocking. Here is their reply.

From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: [ #AHV-96901-400]: Site Feedback
To: [email protected]
Date: Monday, April 6, 2009, 3:26 PM

The site is filtered due to issues in the past.
Thanks


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Typical.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good grief :coocoo:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh well, As far as I am concerned it is their loss and this site is the best,IMHO.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree, that this site is better but it seems very unprofessional to block another forum.

Matt


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

while i have choosen to make this site and forum my home. AND even with the blocking on this site from the AVS site. I see no reason to hold a grudge agenst anyone espeically for some poast misunderstandings.

I sure whatever the cause is on their side and whatever this site might have caused as a result is a misunderstanding. and intime perhaps differences can be fixed.

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Internet providers and pretty much anywhere you go will filter or censor something. Places will do such things based on web traffic.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not familiar with any issues (past or present) other than supposedly someone posting spam links here recently, of which we have not been able to find. However, I suppose they may have deleted the spam links. 

I have spoken with Alan Grouger and he has referred me to David Bott, who I have PM'd. I have asked that they furnish us with the names of those who were doing the spamming so that we can address it from our end. We have never encouraged spamming any site for link backs. If someone is spamming links at their site, it is not on our behalf and we are certainly unaware of it.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps it would be helpful to understand what AVS considers to be spamming so that we don't violate their policies unawares. 

When I discovered this I was attempting to direct a fella who wanted information on relative densities of various fiberglass for DIY traps. I told him that there is a wealth of info over here on DIY and tried to post a link. When I saw that replaced by *s, I spelled out hometheatershack, which was also bleeped. Surely considering such to be spam is nonsense. I finally got it to accept home theater shack and a link to bobgolds.com.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

They block out a lot of stuff over there - you can't mention online vendors like amazon.com, onecall.com, monoprice.com., etc.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have inquired and received no response. I have been getting tired of AVS and their poor moderation and inconsistent enforcement of their rules. Long before getting involved here I tried to get them to start a service and support forum like we did here, offered to do it for them, and to organize it like I do here. They rejected it. Now, not only do they not have anything like it in terms of organization nor the detail for some specific information, they block links to it. One other tech there had a link to the convergence thread in his sig he thought it was so useful. Now they have it blocked. 

The constant tolerance for trolls and a few troublemakers, while censoring others selectively is really hurting their operation IMO. I am just about ready to stop posting there after many years of contributing. The future is definitely bright for us here, however, as I keep getting compliments on what we do and the way we moderate so effectively.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have officially handled the situation from our end. It was actually very minor, but their moderator made a big deal out of it. :huh:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

So now will they accept links to hometheatershack.com, or will they still be blocked?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

According to David Bott it will remain blocked for a while, despite the situation being taken care of promptly and professionally. I have asked for reconsideration so that members will not be burdened... and being that it was not "Home Theater Shack" that was spamming, it was one individual on his own. Them continuing to block us makes it very difficult for us to continue to recommend them... (for an example see this recent post). I have pretty much done all I can do.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps it is advertisers or sponsors at odds with each other. No concern to me actually, I will continue to enjoy both sites - each has its own flavor. Too bad, tho, that we cannot easily share info, since that is what these forums are all about. There is certainly room for both sites (and more).


----------



## randytsuch (Apr 11, 2009)

I just made a post in their test forum, with a link to this thread, and it worked, so it seems like they have stopped filtering your forum

Randy


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Forum? There's ANOTHER excellent forum with open minded, experienced entertainment enthusiasts that share their enjoyment, knowledge and experiences? I don't believe it. :rubeyes: This one works for me- thanks guys. And I really appreciate the easy use and power of the forum-truly is well designed:T

ps I actually look over there-don't care for the layout and lack of organization? (thread stealers galore)


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

randytsuch said:


> I just made a post in their test forum, with a link to this thread, and it worked, so it seems like they have stopped filtering your forum
> 
> Randy


Thanks for the feedback, Randy. This is a positive step from our friends at AVS.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hmmm. I never even noticed there was blocking at all and I repeatedly post links to both sites depending on who has the relevant info I'm trying to show someone. :dunno: I don't understand why a forum would want to do that anyway unless it was total spammage.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy to report that AVS does now allow hometheatershack.com to be mentioned on AVS. I just posted over there with references to here that were not "bleeped." Thanks to the moderators for working this out.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Rodny's post is bleeped.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

That may have been before the moderators resolved the issue. I posted a link to a Shack thread on AVS this afternoon and it was not blocked.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I got it now 

and that's good news.


----------

